# SOLVED! Kontakt: Why do some instruments load and play fine, but others are almost silent?



## Jrides (Aug 12, 2022)

Hi,

New computer build. AMD 5950 X, with 64 GB of RAM. Windows 10 latest update.



When installing new libraries, some instruments play as expected and others will output no volume. For example the band instrument upright bass is the only one of the collection, which outputs almost no volume. This happens with no midi keyboard connected, in standalone mode. The volume meter in the top right corner shows a normal indication that sound is being triggered. This is the same as what I see with other instruments that are audible.



by opening the instrument in standalone mode, and turning off my keyboard, I am trying to eliminate DAW or controller related issues. However the problem still persists. I have also tried deleting and reinstalling the libraries. This issue shows up with an instrument in the factory library and with a third-party library, so far. I am certain that the samples are triggering, because I can see the fluctuating indicators, on the top right corner.



, I bought a collection of trumpet, trombone and saxophone from a third-party vendor. The trombone exhibits the same issue.



I cannot imagine that switching between instruments would delete or remove audio outputs in the preferences. These are new installations, none of them have had a batch re-save. Can someone help with this? I am at a loss regarding how to proceed with troubleshooting this.


----------



## Berdinskikh (Aug 12, 2022)

You definitely want to consider using MIDI CC's, starting from a Modwheel, which usually used to be related to the dynamic layers.


----------



## nolotrippen (Aug 12, 2022)

Jrides said:


> Hi,


1) make sure the mod wheel is up if it's an instrument that uses mod for volume (been there, done that).
2) make sure an instrument has the Kontak volume up.
3) make sure it's an actual loadable instrument and not an init for make your own sounds with the included samples.
4) if it's a keyswitchable instrument, make sure you hit a note that yields an actual sound, e.g. C0 for Sustain, C# for Staccato, etc.
5) order ethnic food.
6) see 5.


----------



## LatinXCombo (Aug 12, 2022)

nolotrippen said:


> 1) make sure the mod wheel is up if it's an instrument that uses mod for volume (been there, done that).
> 2) make sure an instrument has the Kontak volume up.
> 3) make sure it's an actual loadable instrument and not an init for make your own sounds with the included samples.
> 4) if it's a keyswitchable instrument, make sure you hit a note that yields an actual sound, e.g. C0 for Sustain, C# for Staccato, etc.
> ...



(4) Keyswitches have been the bane of my (admittedly short) DAW existence, especially for those developers who don't give a tooltip / hovertext in Kontakt itself to explain what the switches actually do! (Protip: setting the default to "really choke the sound in an unnatural way" does not make me read the manual, but makes me think there's something wrong with your samples.)

(5-6) Counterpoint: ALL food is "ethnic".


----------



## DavidRubenstein (Aug 12, 2022)

For whatever it's worth: Occasionally I get low volume levels in Kontakt. Close examination shows that the volume has been set to a low level. Why? I don't remember setting CC7 to a low level. But somehow it happens.

At other (rare) occasions, it seems like CC1 has been reset to a low level, when I stop and restart playback. I have to play with the modwheel to get a sound. This only happens with a small number of particular VST's. Why? I'm not really sure.


----------



## novaburst (Aug 13, 2022)

DavidRubenstein said:


> For whatever it's worth: Occasionally I get low volume levels in Kontakt. Close examination shows that the volume has been set to a low level. Why? I don't remember setting CC7 to a low level. But somehow it happens.
> 
> At other (rare) occasions, it seems like CC1 has been reset to a low level, when I stop and restart playback. I have to play with the modwheel to get a sound. This only happens with a small number of particular VST's. Why? I'm not really sure.


If you close and open any new instrument the volume resets and needs to be set manually to a level of your liking,


----------

